# John Deere F 935 electrial system



## ioneboss (Apr 25, 2009)

I have tested all the relays and jumped all the safety switches and it runs fine but when i reconnect the neutral safety and push a control pedal it kills the engine. This switch is working is working properly. I believe power to the shut down should be routed thru a relay to keep it running. Could the proublem be in the circuit board in the black box? This is a 1997 model MOF935X161733


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum ioneboss! I own an F525 so I am just making an uneducated guess. Could the neutral safety switch be installed incorrectly? (backwards) Or perhaps out of adjustment. The other guess would be a bad relay but you said you checked them all. Try swapping relays and see what happens. 

That F935 is a SWEET machine. I would love one to cut my spread. :thumbsup:


----------

